# Turkey on the BGE????



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm gonna give it my first attempt on cooking a Whole Turkey on the Egg tomorrow. Do anyone have the "Magic Bullet" they would care to share???

Plate setter=Yes / Plate setter=No....... Temp / Times...... Foil / no foil.... (not a big fan of adding smoke, not gonna use any flavored chips) 

Thanks in advance, Any suggestions or links would be appreciated....................


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Everything you wanted to know about a turkey and more.:thumbsup:
I've done several turkeys this way and they have all been awesome, blows my mind how fast they got done on the smoker.

The Ultimate Turkey

http://amazingribs.com/recipes/chicken_turkey_duck/ultimate_smoked_turkey.html


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Spatchcock.....best way to do it!


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Brine it for sure.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

82whaler said:


> Brine it for sure.


I've heard the term...What does it mean, Soak in Salt water???



Never thought of the Spatchcock for a big ole Bird... I just started doing it with Chicken...Yum.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Treat it like an oven with more flavor. You really can't screw up on the BGE unless you get in a hurry. We've done turkey every year and it can't be beat. 

I do wrap my smoking chips in foil now, and put them right on the fire but to the side. And use the plate setter thing.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Treat it like an oven with more flavor. You really can't screw up on the BGE unless you get in a hurry. We've done turkey every year and it can't be beat.
> 
> I do wrap my smoking chips in foil now, and put them right on the fire but to the side. And use the plate setter thing.


 

Can you share a few details? The Bird is thawed and sleeping in the refrigerator...

Curious as to cooking times and temps... thanx...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry just saw this. I used this cheat sheet http://www.biggreenegg.com/features/thanksgiving-cheat-sheet/ the first go round and it is right on the money. I did not brine, just rubbed with olive oil then my bbq dry rub mix. ALWAYS check the temp with a meat thermometer.

The last bird we did was 15 lbs, and at 5 hours it was perfect.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Sorry just saw this. I used this cheat sheet http://www.biggreenegg.com/features/thanksgiving-cheat-sheet/ the first go round and it is right on the money. I did not brine, just rubbed with olive oil then my bbq dry rub mix. ALWAYS check the temp with a meat thermometer.
> 
> The last bird we did was 15 lbs, and at 5 hours it was perfect.


 


Exactly what I was looking for.......Thanks...


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

12 pound tom's journey begins ....about 10 minutes late going on the grill ....











Did not try anything super fancy..... Rub down w/ Olive oil to make stuff stick and heavy coat and rub with Tony's and a Lemon that needed something to do, other than go bad in the refrigerator...... 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Snagged Line said:


> 12 pound tom's journey begins ....about 10 minutes late going on the grill ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did it turn out???


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

for my first attempt ,it turned out okay....I overcooked it a little bit at 3 hours ....next one I think I'll shave a half hour or so from the cook time ....still eating turkey sandwiches for lunch .....lol









Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

